# planaria killed by uv sterilizer?



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i want to know if a uv sterilizer will kill planaria.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe if you beat him over the head with it?

How on earth will it kill him?

I meen i guess i could kill you with a spoon, but can a spoon just kill you?
Thats the type of question you are asking.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

well lets think about this
uv light can harm a human in an overdone amount
so if a little tiny work gets blasted by uv 
i would say theres a good chance itll die 
if not at least give it cancer and help it die sooner


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea i guess, but they are in a tube, and you dont open it up under water in ur fish tank, i am lost as to how some one thought of this question.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

Hemi said:


> well lets think about this
> uv light can harm a human in an overdone amount
> so if a little tiny work gets blasted by uv
> i would say theres a good chance itll die
> if not at least give it cancer and help it die sooner


this is what i was thinking.


----------

